# [Sammelthread] Sharkoon Dark Glider



## Sirthegoat (21. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen Community,

seit nun knapp 2 Wochen ist die Dark Glider als neue Vorzeigemaus von Sharkoon erhätlich. Leider findet man im Netz weder Tests noch viele Rezessionen. Da die Daten der Maus allerdings auf Gutes hoffen lassen und ich seit 1 1/2 Jahren mit dem Vorgängermodell Fireglider, die von P/L Verhältniss meiner Meinung nach völlig in Ordnung ist,  spiele, wollte ich hier mal Rezessionen von Käufern sammeln.

Hier noch schnell die Daten der Homepage:



Spoiler



*Eigenschaften:* 

Avago 9500 V2 Pro Laser-Sensor
10 programmierbare Tasten
Omron-Switches in linker und rechter Maustaste
Programmierbares 4-Wege-Scrollrad
5 linsenförmige Keramik-Gleitfüße
LC-Display zur DPI-Anzeige
256 KB interner Speicher für Benutzerprofile
Goldbeschichteter USB-Stecker
Textilummanteltes Kabel
Weight-Tuning-System
Ergonomisches Design
Gummierte Oberfläche für maximalen Halt
Beigelegte Konfigurationssoftware
 *Spezifikationen:*
                           Max. DPI             6000                               Max. Beschleunigung             30 G                               Mausgewicht max.             150 g (ohne Kabel)                               Abmessungen (L x B x H)             130 x 82,4 x 42 mm                               Sensor             Laser (16-bit-Datenkanal)                               Anschluss             USB2.0 (Goldbeschichtung)                               Kabellänge             180 cm                               Max. FPS             11750                               Tasten-Reaktionszeit             1 ms                               Onboard-Speicher             256 KB                               Anzahl Tasten             10                               DPI-Anzeige             LC-Display                               Scrollrad links/rechts             ja                               Beleuchtung             ja, über Software konfigurierbar                               Mausfüße             5, Keramik, linsenförmig                               Chip             Avago ADNS-9500 V.2 (72MHz)                               Abheb-Empfindlichkeit             1-5 mm                               Weight-Tuning-System             4x 3,1 g / 4x 3,7 g



Der Laser kommt bereits in den folgenden Mäusen zum Einsatz. Allerdings nur bei den Makierten mit gleicher SRom



Spoiler



Ace EDGE 3200 
Alienware TactX Mouse
Anyzen G9
Corsair M60
Corsair M90
Cyber Snipa Silencer
GIGABYTE M8000X 
Logitech G500
Logitech G700
Logitech G9x
Mionix NAOS 5000
Oklick Hunter
Ozone Smog
Powerlogic Alien G9
Prestigio PMSG1
Qpad 5K
Revoltec FightMouseElite
ROCCAT Kone[+]
SpeedLink Kudos
Steelseries Diablo III
Steelseries Sensei
Steelseries WoW Cataclysm
Steelseries Xai



Bisher habe ich nur eine Rezession in Amazon gefunden.



Spoiler



Habe die Maus am Freitag Abend bestellt - Montag war sie da dafür erstmal ein dank an den Lieferanten Amazon 

so nun zur Maus
Ausgepackt  und WOW was für eine Qualität - sehr gut verarbeitet tasten sind für  mich alle gut erreichbar im Lieferumfang ist eine CD mit der  dazugehörigen Software (später mehr dazu) sowie gewichte für die Maus  und ein kleines Täschchen für den Transport (süß xD). Verpackung ist mir  sonst eigentlich egal hier wirkt sie aber recht "edel".
Hatte auch die (Vorgänger ?) Maus Fire Glider - die ebenfalls nur zu empfehlen ist 
Die  Maus kommt mit 6000 DPI was schon recht viel für mich ist, kann ja aber  alles einstellen ich nutze sie auf 1600 und das geht sehr gut.
Scrollrad wirkt solide und macht auf mich einen guten eindruck, der Grip ist angenehm.
Über den kleinen Monitor lässt sich streiten ich bräuchte sowas nicht - ist aber ein Hingucker.
Das Handling ist für mich auch recht gut !
also fassen wir mal zusammen:
+Lieferumfang
+Design
+DPI
+Handling
jaaa wo ist das - ?
ganz kla bei der Software aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm !!!
Die  Software bietet die Möglichkeit jede taste frei zu belegen und 5  profiele zu erstellen zwischen denen man wechseln kann (aber auch nicht  muss!) Es gibt eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit für
Geschwindigkeit
Scroll Geschwindigkeit
Doppelklick
sowie genauere Einstellungen zur Empfindlichkeit mit y/x
das  "DG" am rücken der Maus leuchtet nur zu beginn Rot - man kann zwischen  32 Farben wählen - sowie der art des leuchtens ferner zählt ein Zähler  die Links & Rechtsklicks was mich echt geschockt hat - c.a 6000  klicks nach 3 stunden xD.
hört sich alles top an - ist es auch nur wurde am Macro Editor gespart, er bietet kaum noch Möglichkeiten.
Habe  mich deswegen gleich noch am ersten tag mit dem Support auseinander  gesetzt, und hier ein RIESEN lob an Sharkoon echt so schneller Support,  fast wie im Traum! Jedenfalls wurde mir gesagt das dieser punkt  bearbeitet wird und in der nächsten Driver Version (im momment 1.00)  verfügbar sein wird.

Daher von mir
Lieferung - Amazon
***** 5 Sterne 

Produkt - Dark Glider
***** 5 Sterne

Hersteller - Sharkoon
***** 5 Sterne

immer wieder gerne 



Habt ihr eventuell schon Reviews oder andere Rezessionen gefunden, oder könnt aus eigener Erfahrung mit der Maus berichten?

So mitlerweile gibts auf Amazon die zweite, etwas umfangreichere, Rezession, die auch fast nur positives berichtet.



Spoiler



Eine gute Gamer-Maus ist meiner Einschätzung nach das wichtigste  Equipment, das man als Spieler hat. Dementsprechend stelle ich hohe  Anforderungen an diese Geräte und wurde leider in der Vergangenheit oft  enttäuscht. Das größte Problem dabei ist meistens schon die Form: Ich  habe relativ große Hände und halte meine Maus im sog. "Palm-Grip" - d.h.  ich lege meine Hand nur locker auf die Maus. Effizienter ist der sog.  "Claw-Grip" bei dem nur die Fingerspitzen auf der Maus liegen. Das  empfinde ich aber einfach als unbequem und unnatürliche Haltung. Für den  Palm-Grip eignen sich vor Allem größere Mäuse - für den Claw-Grip  relativ kleine.

Die Sharkoon DarkGlider gehört definitiv zu den  großen Mäusen. Tatsächlich war ich zunächst etwas erschrocken - sie ist  sogar etwas größer als meine alte Logitech MX518. Nachdem ich sie dann  aber mal in der Hand halten konnte, empfand ich die Größe als perfekt.
Neben der Form waren noch folgende Faktoren (in der Reihenfolge der Wichtigkeit) ausschlaggebend für meinen Kauf:
-  Ein gut gewählter Tastendruck bei der linken und rechten Maustaste;  also weder zu leicht (damit man nicht aus Versehen eine Taste betätigt),  noch zu schwer
- Ein gutes Mausrad; leichtgängig, aber mit klar spürbaren Stufen
-  Ein guter Stand (ich habe in mehreren Rezensionen von Gamermäusen mit  Keramikgleitfüßen von unsicherem Stand auf dem Pad gehört - das ist hier  NICHT der Fall)
- Ordentliche Präzision (hohe dpi = gut ist nicht zwangsläufig der Fall)
- Wertige Verarbeitung
- Sinnvoll angeordnete Zusatztasten (gut erreichbar, aber nicht so gut, dass man sie aus Versehen betätigt)
- Eine ausgeklügelte Software, die in Sachen Umfang und Usability meinen Anforderungen entspricht
-  Interner Speicher (ich fahre nicht mehr auf Lans, aber WENN ich die  Maus dann mal mitnehme, will ich nicht erst meine Profile auf einem  anderen Rechner erstellen müssen)
- Das Ursprungsgewicht der Maus  sollte relativ gering liegen, damit die Extragewichte zumindest für  manche Spieler auch Sinn machen

* Die DarkGlider erfüllt im Großen und Ganzen all diese Punkte.
* Der Tastenanschlag der Haupttasten ist wahnsinnig gut gewählt.
*  Das Mausrad ist mir einen Tick zu leichtgängig, aber das ist sicher  auch Geschmackssache. Es ist nicht so leichtgängig, dass es mich stören  würde.
* Die Maus liegt sicher auf und gleitet wunderbar über mein  Stoffpad. Es liegen aber auch klassische Teflongleitfüße sowie  Ersatz-Keramikgleitfüße dabei.
* Der Avago 9500 V2 Pro Laser-Sensor  ist ein guter. 6000 dpi nutze ich persönlich nicht - das liegt aber vor  Allem an der Software (dazu später mehr).
* Diese Maus ist sehr  wertig verarbeitet, wirkt wie aus einem Guss. Die Spaltmaße sind gut  gewählt und die Oberfläche ist rutschfest. Das Kabel ist mit Textil  verstärkt.
* Die Zusatztasten sind sehr gut angeordnet - sind  allerdings teilweise recht schwer zu betätigen. Das ist für mich  grundsätzlich kein großer Nachteil, verringert es doch das Risiko sie  versehentlich zu drücken. Etwas leichter könnten sie aber für meinen  Geschmack ruhig sein.
* Kommen wir zum etwas größeren Manko der Maus:  Die Software ist teilweise etwas umständlich gelöst, Änderungen  benötigen einen etwa 3-sekündigen Reboot der internen Software. Was mich  aber hier besonders stört, ist der etwas zu sprunghafte  Sensitivity-Regler. Der Sprung zwischen einer Empfindlichkeit von z. B. 3  auf 4 bei einer dpi von 6000 entspricht WELTEN. Bei 3 ist mir die Maus  zu langsam, aber bei 4 viel zu schnell. Ich habe mich daher beim Surfen  und beim Spielen von RTS derzeit auf 3200 dpi eingependelt. Vielleicht  probiere ich noch einen Gang höher. Etwas störend ist auch, dass ich  nicht selbst eine dpi-Zahl vorgeben kann. Die Sprünge sind zwar gut  gewählt, aber dennoch würde ich mir so eine Möglichkeit wünschen.  Wichtig ist hier noch anzumerken, dass die Maus (und dementsprechend  auch die Software) praktisch grad erst erschienen ist. Hier kommen  vielleicht noch Verbesserungen vom Hersteller.
* Noch habe ich den internen Speicher nicht ausprobiert - aber viel falsch machen kann man da ja auch nicht.
*  Ein großes Lob kann ich noch für das Ursprungsgewicht verteilen: Die  Maus ist trotz ihrer Größe sehr leicht. Bei meiner Revoltec FightMouse  Pro haben mir die Extra-Gewichte garnichts gebracht. Ich hätte lieber  noch etwas Gewicht rausgenommen.

Fazit:
Die Maus ist sehr gut  verarbeitet und entspricht meinen Erwartungen. Die Empfindlichkeit des  Mausrads ist reine Geschmackssache - lediglich die Software hat noch so  seine Problemchen. Wenn die Maus nun noch lange hält und der Hersteller  noch ein paar gute Updates für die Software bereitstellt, wäre ich  rundum zufrieden.
Wenn ich mir andere Rezensionen anschaue, die trotz  relativ gravierender Mängel 5 Sterne verteilen - müsste ich das hier  eigentlich auch tun. Ich bin aber kein Fan dieser Bewertungsinflation  und die Softwaremängel hindern mich einfach daran hier die volle  Punktzahl zu geben. Dennoch kann ich eine absolute Kaufempfehlung  aussprechen. Diese Maus ist ihr Geld (und sie liegt hier weit unter  vergleichbarer Konkurrenz) mehr als wert.



Erster Test wurde jetzt auf Gamestar.de veröffentlich in der die Maus mit 89 Punkten extrem gut abschneidet.

Ein weiterer Test von H4U, indem zwar nicht die Darkglider getestet wurde, sondern die Darkonia, die allerdings aus der gleichen aktuellen Produktpalette entstammt, spricht ebenfalls für eine gute Qualität bei aktuellen Sharkoonmäusen. Für die Darkglider spricht H4U zwar keine direkte Kaufempfehlung aus, findet allerdings im Test auch nur kleine Mängel und betitelt die Maus als ausreichend bis gut für den normalen Alltag.


----------



## pc-jedi (14. Juli 2012)

Mhm, meine hat jetzt nach ca 20000 Klicks angefangen beim klicken der linken Taste zu quietschen. Vermutlich nur ein Einzelfall, deshalb wir meine ersetzt durch eine neue ersetzt, denn die gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## vvoll3 (14. Juli 2012)

Dissi schrieb:


> Der Laser kommt bereits in den folgenden Mäusen zum Einsatz.



Heisst nichts wenn die SROM eine andere ist, in dem Fall SROM V0, performancetechnisch also nur gleich mit der Sensei.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Juli 2012)

Und benutz doch bitte den "Bearbeiten"-Button.


----------



## GxGamer (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hab auch die Fireglider und finde die Darkglider bisher sehr interessant.
Wird vielleicht meine nächste, Sharkoon hat mich bisher nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Westcoast (16. Juli 2012)

die preise für sharkoon mäuse sind sehr fair, die fireglider ist eine gute mouse, allerdings mag ich lieber leichte mäuse.


----------



## Ananas! (12. August 2012)

hab mir die darkglider geholt find sie gut aber diese scheiß zusatztasten nerven mich so heftig!
die sind so laut und klingen auch wie billigstes plastik! habt ihr das auch das die seitentasten und die + und - taste so laut sind und so wackelig? oder hab ich mal wieder nen einzelfall was die lautstärke davon angeht?
bei der fireglider war das ∞ mal besser


----------



## pc-jedi (12. August 2012)

hab das selbe Problem, musste meine zudem noch einschicken, weil die linke maustaste nicht mehr ging


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2012)

Irgendwie hab ich die Probleme mit dem "kleinen Bruder", der Drakonia, nicht!
Technisch sind die sich aber sehr ähnlich...


----------



## Ananas! (13. August 2012)

hol mir morgen die g700


----------



## GoldenMic (28. November 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse an der Maus hat ich hab mal nen kleines Review geschrieben:
Gastbeitrag: Sharkoon-DarkGlider + Gaming-Mat | ALTERNATE


----------



## vvoll3 (29. November 2012)

Die Darkglider hat keine 6000dpi, ob der Sensor gut ist oder nicht darüber kann man streiten (Stichwort Acceleration), und der geringe Preis hat eine schlechtere Verarbeitungsqualität zu Folge,  vor allem im Gegensatz zur Nascita, welche aber natürlich auch einiges mehr kostet.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. November 2012)

Wieviel DPI hat sie denn dann?
Was für Probleme hast du mit dem Sensor?
Schlechte Verabritungsquali? An welchen Stellen?


----------



## vvoll3 (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wieviel DPI hat sie denn dann?
> Was für Probleme hast du mit dem Sensor?
> Schlechte Verabritungsquali? An welchen Stellen?



5700
Mausbeschleunigung
Knarzt und klappert bei einigen Usern, die Oberfläche ist im Vergleich zur direkten Konkurrenz "schlechter"


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Mh und warum kann ich meine DPI dann auf 6000 stellen?
Woher hast du denn die Info das er nur mit 5700 läuft bzw. wie kannst du das beweisen?
Mausbeschleunigung? Kannst du das ausführen?

Was knarzt? 
Inwiefern schlechter?


----------



## vvoll3 (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mh und warum kann ich meine DPI dann auf 6000 stellen?
> Woher hast du denn die Info das er nur mit 5700 läuft bzw. wie kannst du das beweisen?
> Mausbeschleunigung? Kannst du das ausführen?
> 
> ...



Interpolation, Avago ADNS-9500 hat in keiner Variante 6000dpi
Was soll ich ausführen? Die Maus hat durch den Sensor bedingt Mausbeschleunigung
Das Gehäuse
Nicht so griffig wie bei der Nascita


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Interpolation, Avago ADNS-9500 hat in keiner Variante 6000dpi



Glaubs dir ja gern aber: Quelle? 




> Was soll ich ausführen? Die Maus hat durch den Sensor bedingt Mausbeschleunigung



Hä? 
Mausbeschleunigung kannst du btw. beliebig in der Software verstellen.



> Das Gehäuse
> Nicht so griffig wie bei der Nascita



Knarzen tut da bei mir gar nichts und ich hab 2 Stück hier.
Nicht griffig? Bei ner Gummierung? Mitnichten.
Das Teil liegt sehr gut in der Hand.


----------



## vvoll3 (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Glaubs dir ja gern aber: Quelle?
> 
> Hä?
> Mausbeschleunigung kannst du btw. beliebig in der Software verstellen.
> ...



Avago ADNS-9500 laser mouse sensor, navigation sensor

Ja man kann zusätzlich noch welche einstellen, wenn ich es Abweichung nenne, wird es dann verständlicher? Fakt ist das der Sensor keine 1:1 Umsetzung der Bewegung bietet.

Na wenigstens etwas haben sie im Laufe der Zeit verbessert, aber feenix owners? und das ist nur ein negativer Post, gibt noch genügend mehr aber bin zu faul das Ganze für ein Stück oem Ware zusammenzusuchen.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Auf der Website steht:
Selectable resolution up to 5040cpi with 90 cpi step size

Da CPI auch als DPI bekannt sind kann die Maus ergo auch keine 5700 DPI haben und alle anderen Mäuse auch nicht sondern wie es da steht nur 5040 DPI.

Da bleibt immernoch die Frage: Nachgemessen? 

Ja dann wird es verständlicher. Ich habe die Stufen nicht einzeln verglichen, sorry. 

Also über die qualität der maus kann ich wirklich nichts negatives sagen, aber da hat wohl jeder andere Erfahrungen. Von der reinen Verarbeitung sind bei mir jedenfalls beide gut.


----------



## vvoll3 (1. Dezember 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Da bleibt immernoch die Frage: Nachgemessen?



Ja mach ich immer, ich fahr 1 Zoll und dann zähl ich die Pixel aufm Bildschirm.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2012)

Und wie soll man der Aussage dann bitte glauben schenken können? Schau mal was auf der Website steht


----------



## vvoll3 (1. Dezember 2012)

Gar nicht weil das nicht ernst gemeint war, aber es ist mir auch egal glaub was du willst, es gibt 4 SROMS für den ADNS-9500, und der Rest wird interpoliert.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2012)

Da mein Wissen im Bezug auf Maussensoren doch eher begrenzt ist bin ich gewilt sowohl dir als auch dem Hersteller des Sensors sowie dem Hersteller der Maus sowie dem Test von PCGh zu glauben.
Ich habe dann also:
1x 5700 DPI
1x 5040 DPI
2x 6000 DPI(Sharkoon und PCGH)


----------



## vvoll3 (1. Dezember 2012)

Wie ich bereits schrieb gibt es vier verschiedene SROM.

Eine mit 5040 und 90er Schritten
Eine mit 5700 und 100er Schritten
Eine mit 5670 und 90er Schritten
und die verbesserte Variante davon.

Und wie gesagt der Rest wird durch Interpolation auf MCU Ebene erreicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2012)

Also auf der Website zu dem Sensor finde ich nur die 5040 mit 90er Schritten. Nur diese ist angegeben.
Woher haste die anderen? 

Deine Infos sind zwar alle schön und gut aber ohne Quellen kann man sonstwas erzählen.


----------

